# Looking for Wooden Muskie lure plans



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm looking for some Muskie size wooden lure plans or templates. If anyone has any they would like to share with me I would greatly appreciate it. Not looking to sell these, just looking to fill my tackle box and make a few to give away as gifts.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Slab, you might find what you need if you Google the words "lure building 101."

You find patterns and a lot of other basic steps for getting started.

Hope that helps.


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

vc1111 said:


> Slab, you might find what you need if you Google the words "lure building 101."
> 
> You find patterns and a lot of other basic steps for getting started.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Thanks, I will have to check them out. I have found some cigar lure plans, but I no longer have a lathe to turn them out.


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

I went to Lure Building 101 and found the plans you were talking about, but after printing them out I found out that they are not to size. That kinda defeats the purpose of using them if they were not drawn to scale! 

Back to square one on finding lure plans.


----------

